# Kimnel hall



## joe roberts (Dec 27, 2016)

Been meaning to go here for a while as it's only 15 minutes away. The plan was to go early doors but it didn't happen as I slept in so I set off 10.00 in the morning.
I parked on the western side and walked through 2 woods and entered from the back of the hall.
My plan was not to enter just take front and back pic's.
I also had to walk across 2 fields but on the way never seen a soul
Even passing what looked like a rear entrance gate house.
Once over the wall I just took pic after pic.
On approaching I set the sensors off which I thought was funny when it started saying we've got your pics and your trespassing.
Then the music started and that was even funnier. So I thought what the he'll if they catch me they can only kick me out so I went around the front where there was a few old cars and bikes parked to make it look like some one was there. The give away was the fact they had flat tyres and not been moved for a while.
The only sign of life was behind the chapel where someone has been cutting logs.




























































Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 27, 2016)

Never mind the the Hall - images are great by the way, I want to know how you managed to get my Cocker bitch Poppy, into your pics? Always found my cockers, I have a dog and a bitch at the moment, but have always had two or three at my side for the last 50 years, can be very useful when wandering around land with dire warnings about 'keeping out' etc. On the command 'Heel Back', they will walk behind me at a distance of approx 10 foot and if I stop, they will immediately stand still. Thus if challenged, I can say 'just looking for the dogs', and look a bit daft! Actually more of a game with the grand children now, it did actually stop one of the more vociferous landowners I came across in mid-sentence, much to his eventual amusement. We have become very good friends since the incident, and it has given us access to some fantastic woodland walks.


----------



## Lavino (Dec 27, 2016)

Great photos couldn't you not get inside.


----------



## joe roberts (Dec 27, 2016)

My cocker go's Everywere with Mr. My plan this morning was to just go and have a look from afar to suss the place out. So at 1st I just went into the grounds to get some forks of the yew trees for making catapults. I was there for a good hour so thought I'd just walk around it to see where I could get in hence taking the dog.
I'll be going back to see if I can get in


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## joe roberts (Dec 27, 2016)

joe roberts said:


> My cocker go's Everywere with Mr. My plan this morning was to just go and have a look from afar to suss the place out. So at 1st I just went into the grounds to get some forks of the yew trees for making catapults. I was there for a good hour so thought I'd just walk around it to see where I could get in hence taking the dog.
> I'll be going back to see if I can get in
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## HughieD (Dec 27, 2016)

Good stuff but stick some spaces between the images please!


----------



## joe roberts (Dec 27, 2016)

Ok mate I'm going the asylum Thursday. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## joe roberts (Dec 27, 2016)

joe roberts said:


> Ok mate I'm going the asylum Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

































Just testing with gaps. Cheers for looking.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavino (Dec 27, 2016)

joe roberts said:


> Ok mate I'm going the asylum Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



What asylum is that.


----------



## joe roberts (Dec 27, 2016)

Lavino said:


> What asylum is that.


Denbigh. But I've heard local today that there's been a fire there today.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## smiler (Dec 27, 2016)

That's a sweet looking catapult,


----------



## joe roberts (Dec 27, 2016)

smiler said:


> That's a sweet looking catapult,


Yes mate out of yew that's my hobby making catapults and now urban exploring.
I'm so glad I came across this site.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mookster (Dec 27, 2016)

joe roberts said:


> Denbigh. But I've heard local today that there's been a fire there today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



A fire would probably improve Denbigh if I'm being brutally honest.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 27, 2016)

joe roberts said:


> Denbigh. But I've heard local today that there's been a fire there today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Another fire? Is there anything left to burn there?


----------



## joe roberts (Dec 27, 2016)

Apparently it was in the woods next to it


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 27, 2016)

Brilliant! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (Dec 28, 2016)

joe roberts said:


> Yes mate out of yew that's my hobby making catapults and now urban exploring.
> I'm so glad I came across this site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Looks big enough to sit in. Should make the 1st floor.


----------

